# Let His love get a meeting



## MW (Mar 4, 2010)

Samuel Rutherford (Communion Sermons, 44-45):



> See this meeting, Song 1:4, the church says, Draw me. She speaks to Christ to draw her; then says Christ, chap. 2:10, "Rise up, my love, my fair one, and come away." He seeks her, and she seeks Him. She says, “Tell me, O Thou whom my soul loveth, where Thou feedest," chap. 1:7. I will be where thou dwellest, I will be where thou art.... She says, chap. 3:3, “Saw ye Him whom my soul loveth." He says, chap. 4:8, “Come with Me from Lebanon." He calls her. She says, chap. 1:4, “We will remember Thy love more than wine!" He says, chap. 4:10, “How much better is thy love than wine!" He calls her, “His love and fair one," chap. 2:10. She calls Him, chap. 5:10, "White and ruddy, the chiefest among ten thousand!" Let His love get a meeting; He fought through death and hell to find you; seek ye Him through all troubles. He bought you dear; say ye, O that I could buy Him, and give all that I have or could do for Him. There is not any blessed marriage otherwise. Love ye not Christ dearly? Would ye not suffer and die for Him, as He suffered and died for you? It is not marriage-love if it is not so; it is but feigned love. Now Christ is holding forth His love to you this day, will ye not accept of the offer, and will ye return nothing again? I like not that kindness when there is no taking and giving, no borrowing and lending betwixt Christ and you. May the Lord Jehovah persuade you to embrace the offer, and flee into lovely Christ Jesus, the glorious Prince of renown, and to Him be praise for ever and ever.


----------



## Reformed Rush (Mar 4, 2010)

armourbearer said:


> Samuel Rutherford (Communion Sermons, 44-45):
> 
> 
> 
> > See this meeting, Song 1:4, the church says, Draw me. She speaks to Christ to draw her; then says Christ, chap. 2:10, "Rise up, my love, my fair one, and come away." He seeks her, and she seeks Him. She says, “Tell me, O Thou whom my soul loveth, where Thou feedest," chap. 1:7. I will be where thou dwellest, I will be where thou art.... She says, chap. 3:3, “Saw ye Him whom my soul loveth." He says, chap. 4:8, “Come with Me from Lebanon." He calls her. She says, chap. 1:4, “We will remember Thy love more than wine!" He says, chap. 4:10, “How much better is thy love than wine!" He calls her, “His love and fair one," chap. 2:10. She calls Him, chap. 5:10, "White and ruddy, the chiefest among ten thousand!" Let His love get a meeting; He fought through death and hell to find you; seek ye Him through all troubles. He bought you dear; say ye, O that I could buy Him, and give all that I have or could do for Him. There is not any blessed marriage otherwise. Love ye not Christ dearly? Would ye not suffer and die for Him, as He suffered and died for you? It is not marriage-love if it is not so; it is but feigned love. Now Christ is holding forth His love to you this day, will ye not accept of the offer, and will ye return nothing again? I like not that kindness when there is no taking and giving, no borrowing and lending betwixt Christ and you. May the Lord Jehovah persuade you to embrace the offer, and flee into lovely Christ Jesus, the glorious Prince of renown, and to Him be praise for ever and ever.



I have never read much of Samuel Rutherford before, but the examples and excerpts you have so far chosen to provide from his works, make me question his understandings of sovereign and free grace.

Having said so, hopefully lightning will not now strike my house!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 4, 2010)

If I am not mistaken Samuel Rutherford who my youngest is named from is supra lapsarian. Maybe you ought to read him Elder. Just proof we supra's are not hyper Calvinsits.


----------



## MW (Mar 4, 2010)

Reformed Rush said:


> I have never read much of Samuel Rutherford before, but the examples and excerpts you have so far chosen to provide from his works, make me question his understandings of sovereign and free grace.


 
Samuel Rutherford presents the reformed understanding of sovereign particular grace in contradistinction from the Antinomian view. A person who has an Antinomian view will obviously find the Reformed view questionable at different points.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 4, 2010)

Rutherford's _Letters_ can be *found here*, for those who might want to read further.

One of his key works, _Christ Dying, and Drawing Sinners to Himself_ is also online and might be even more appropriate reading for these latter questions that have arisen.


----------



## Reformed Rush (Mar 4, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Maybe you ought to read him Elder.



Had planned to do so, Moderator, and had just ordered and downloaded McMahan's digital offering of Rutherford works. Within 24 hours, and before we had any chance to read and be edified, our PC totally crashed and we lost that $l5 worth plus a whole lot of other stuff.

Guess I will try Rutherford again when I get another chance.

Meanwhile, we are reacting and responding to Rev. Winzer's choice of quotations from said author.

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




Wayne said:


> Rutherford's _Letters_ can be *found here*, for those who might want to read further.





Thanks, Wayne, but this link puts me on Google.



> One of his key works, _Christ Dying, and Drawing Sinners to Himself_ is also online and might be even more appropriate reading for these latter questions that have arisen.



I truly mean to delve into Rutherford and appreciate your suggestions.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 4, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Rutherford's _Letters_ can be *found here*, for those who might want to read further.
> 
> One of his key works, _Christ Dying, and Drawing Sinners to Himself_ is also online and might be even more appropriate reading for these latter questions that have arisen.


 
The links don't appear to be working.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 4, 2010)

Links are now fixed in my above post.

EDIT: And for convenience, I've corrected the subsequent posts as well.

[i.e., the links in posts 5, 6 and 7 are now working links]


----------

